# Need help making a Biosphere/Biodome.



## Animalia (Oct 6, 2011)

So been a while since i have been on here, i got a question for you guys though.

I have to make a biosphere for science class. Everyone is doing the simple beta and plant.
I want to do more.


Things to consider: Oxygen/Carbon cycle, Food Source, Waste, Water.

My dream idea is:
A really aweomse *Land* based biosphere.
I would prefer a larger more active animal inside the biosphere but cool creative ideas are welcome.

Some creatures I had in mind:
RolliePollies
Crabs
Jellyfish
Scorpions
Mouse
Gecko
Bees 
Snails.

All the above have some perk that could be usefull, low metablism, doesnt require air.... whatever.
I would really like to a do a self sufficient mouse biodome...


Has anyone ever undertaken something like this?


What are some fast growing plants my mouse could feed on?
reccomended species of mouse?
Making sure there is enough water?


Anything will help guys. I will post any good research i find.
--airrick--


----------



## hedwigdan (Oct 6, 2011)

Your bio dome will not successful if you use a mouse...
Not meaning to be a downer or anything but its pretty much impossible.
Rolliepollies might work but the chances are if you use a carnivore the experiment will fail...


----------



## Amoeba (Oct 6, 2011)

http://prezi.com/kkqz5splclrp/vivariums/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

